

Haskell Style Guide - brainsmith
https://github.com/chrisdone/haskell-style-guide

======
mooism2

        foo = foo . bar . mu $ zot bob
    

means

    
    
        foo = (foo . bar . mu) (zot bob)
    

not

    
    
        foo = (foo . bar . mu) zot bob

